# Devolo dLAN 85 HSmini Lampen leuchten nicht



## Fresh Z (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
gerade eben hat "der Weihnachtsmann" mir die Devolo dLAN 85 HSmini gebracht. Wollte sie auch gleich ausprobieren, LAN-Treiber installiert,Konfigurationsassistent von Devolo installiert, neu gestartet und konfiguriert. Als er mir dann sagte ,dass der dlan adapter nicht gefunden werden konnte bin ich zum Router gegangen hab mir den zweiten Adapter angeguckt und gesehen, dass obwohl er in der Steckdose steckte  die Lampen nicht leuchteten. 
Der Router ist an. Bei dem anderen Adapter leuchten die Lampen alle. 
Ist der eine im Ar*** oder was?

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Dezember 2011)

Ist wahrscheinlich das ein Adapter defekt ist.
Umtauschen lassen beim Verkäufer.
Ich habe nie etwas zusätzlich installiert bei den Devolo Adaptern (muss man auch nicht machen), ich habe immer nur die Adapter eingesteckt, ich habe nie die Software oder einen Lan Treiber zusätzlich installieren.


----------

